# Whole house systems link



## HomegrownGal (Feb 11, 2013)

http://www.rainharvestingsupplies.com/complete-systems.html

Wow! There are systems out there that are completely independent of a municipal water supply and a well! Some of them are pretty cool! This was one of the coolest websites, but there are others.

Sent from my iPhone using Survival Forum


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

Impressive, but just a bit too high-tech for me 

Those "advanced filtration systems" they are using look like they cost a lot to operate and maintain... and also require electricity. 

I want my rain water treatment system to be electricity-free if I can help it.


----------



## HomegrownGal (Feb 11, 2013)

I'm wondering how a person could set up a system similar to that off grid. There would be a host of benefits not having to dig a well (permits) or hook up to a water main. This would be awesome for a guest house if you want to host workshops or a small home for an intern at your homestead. Or even a less expensive system for use at the barn for livestock. I haul water in jugs to the barn now.

It seems like a great solution for those with plenty of rainfall. Especially if you don't have an onsite water body. You could also keep plenty of water on hand for any emergency using it as a backup system. And rain is free!


Sent from my iPhone using Survival Forum


----------



## HomegrownGal (Feb 11, 2013)

http://www.tank-depot.com/common/RainwaterHarvestingManual_3rdedition.pdf

Found a very informative link on setting up rainwater catchment systems!

Sent from my iPhone using Survival Forum


----------



## Caribou (Aug 18, 2012)

I have a few decades experience living with rain collection systems. I figured the rain was clean when it hit the roof and the roof was clean except for a bit of dust and an occasional leaf. I have set up filters to keep the large stuff out of the tank but mostly we just let the water flow into the cistern. 

Once a year we add a small amount of bleach to the tank to kill any potential growth. If the tank gets low in a dry spell we will order a truck load of water. This water is chlorinated and takes care of the annual bleaching. Every ten years, give or take, we empty the cistern and clean any muck out of the cistern.

A simple string or fiber filter after our pump provides us with excellent domestic water including potable water.


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

HomegrownGal said:


> Or even a less expensive system for use at the barn for livestock.


Our old farm was set up for this. My Grandpa built a 10,000 gallon underground cistern to capture rainwater to supply the house as well.

It's still there.... full to the top with rainwater! (that sucker is deep)


----------



## goshengirl (Dec 18, 2010)

LincTex said:


> Those "advanced filtration systems" they are using look like they cost a lot to operate and maintain... and also require electricity.


Could be solar?


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

goshengirl said:


> Could be solar?


That's just one more drain, though.

I can see using a Shur-Flo pump to do some water moving (wind power would be better) but don't want to rely on expensive or hard to find filters.


----------



## GrinnanBarrett (Aug 31, 2012)

At our house in town we are restricted when it comes to rain water collection because we are in the runoff area for a drinking water lake. When you do something like this it needs to be done where it is private (What goes on here stays here.) GB


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

HomegrownGal said:


> I'm wondering how a person could set up a system similar to that off grid.


A lot of folks on here drink collected rainwater right from the tank. I guess it depends on how the setup is made.


----------

